# Vega Midi Duplicator



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

My father has a terminal illness, and I want to do something very special for him. My father is an avid chess player, and he's got a few chess sets lying around. But to me, they all seem ordinary. When I went to visit him last X-mas, I decided that I will make him a chess set that will make him proud. So after struggling these past couple of months and wasting a ton of maple and cedar. I finally decided that I need to get a duplicator. I was just at Penn State Ind. site checking their duplicator and templates for their chess set but I'm not impressed with it. it seems to be cheaply made. How does this duplicator compare to the Vega. I've done research and the consensus seems to be that the Vega is the better duplicator. But it also costs twice as much as the Penn State Ind. duplicator. I will also be using this duplicator to make table lamp spindles and also to replace a couple of legs on a bunch of antique furniture. Furthermore, my research into the subject showed that these duplicators cauld be used to make wood lures. This is a plus as my father is also a big stripped bass fisherman. I could make him replicas of his favorite wooden lures as well as chess pieces. As they say, this is icing on the proverbial cake.
So what do you guys think....................


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

LJ,
I don't have a vega duplicator, but I have never heard anyone speak badly about them. I would probably spring for the vega over a cheaper product. You might want to just google it and see what comes up in the way of responses. Usually some reviews turn up.
Good luck with your projects,
Mike Hawkins


----------

